# Men training with their tops off...!?



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Okay so ive been gym today and there was this one guy who came over to the mats where I was doing some

Floor work (i was the only person in the area) He took this top off and started doing some free weights..

Do u lot train with your tops off? I mean if he was showing off and doing it for my benefit then it definitely worked as I couldnt take my eyes of him..

This is an ego thing or do people generally train topless?


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

It's an Ego thing


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

never ever seen anybody train with their top off. you just dont do it. posing at the end of a session , yes that is a done thing. you'd get a slap in my gym if you trained with your top off simple as.


----------



## bigguns247 (Jul 22, 2011)

Was he in your opinion hot?


----------



## roadwarrior (Apr 29, 2006)

Vest on yes....top off no!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Pretty much thought it was for my benefit / ego.. as wen he went back over to all the big weights (where the rest of the men were) his top was back on!


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Never seen anyone training with their tops are, don't think i've ever been to a gym where they would allow it either.. I wouldn't mind training with top off, I just wear tank tops always as I often cant get off any tshirts I wear as my triceps seem to enlarge so much when pumped lol


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

bigguns247 said:


> Was he in your opinion hot?


Very fit body everything else not bad,

Body definitely best feature x


----------



## roadwarrior (Apr 29, 2006)

misshayley said:


> Pretty much thought it was for my benefit / ego.. as wen he went back over to all the big weights (where the rest of the men were) his top was back on!


Lol! Says it all.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Unfortunately this never happens at my gym


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

i bet he lucked a right idiot! guy at my gym this morning lifted the front of his vest over the back of his head and proceeded to do bicep curls while making the loudest grunts ever. I have no idea why you would want to look at your abs while working arms but this guy did. stranger thing is there was only me, my gym partner and him in the gym. no women whatsoever!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

It brought a smile to my face


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

There is no women here today at all im the only girl..full on men at the weights section that's all


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

It has happened in my old gym and l found the comment " put your top back on you fat dick " usually deflated there ego somewhat...


----------



## bigguns247 (Jul 22, 2011)

Definately a big ego on his part, probably thought (in his head) he was giving you some enjoyment. LOL


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

No lie once, I saw some guy who I knew was a bit of a ****.. as I asked him how many sets left etc and he was a proper dickhead about it previous week, he was showing his abs after shoulder pressing 20kgs i think it was in the mirror. I went over, picked up 35ks dbs, banged out about 15 reps, then got up and showed my abs in the mirror, majority of people instantly looking at me instead of him, he was ****ing ****ed off LMAO, great day at the gym. Made a proper fool of him


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

bigguns247 said:


> Definately a big ego on his part, probably thought (in his head) he was giving you some enjoyment. LOL


Like I said it made me smile but I also thought what an idiot! U don't go to pull at the gym! I definitely wouldn't I always look a sweaty mess definitely not attractive!


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

i've never done it but therte are plenty of bb's that do it at the gym your at your most pumped and if you need to develope an area of muscle it would be a very good time to examin


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

NickDuffy said:


> Never seen anyone training with their tops are, don't think i've ever been to a gym where they would allow it either.. I wouldn't mind training with top off, I just wear tank tops always as I often cant get off any tshirts I wear as my triceps seem to enlarge so much when pumped lol


You saying that guys with 20 inch arms can't get their t shirts off? :confused1:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

bigguns247 said:


> Definately a big ego on his part, probably thought (in his head) he was giving you some enjoyment. LOL


It made me smile but i did think what an idiot! U don't go to the gym to pull..i definitely wouldn't I always look a sweaty mess! Definitely not attractive!


----------



## justin_denial (Dec 15, 2011)

Seems most frequent in america, always seeing training videos of men training with their tops off in golds for example. Havnt seen it here once tho (dublin)


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Should have took your top off hayley :whistling:

Nick, just looking at your avi, do you have 3 arms?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

bartonz20let said:


> Should have took your top off hayley :whistling:
> 
> Nick, just looking at your avi, do you have 3 arms?


Ha never ! I feel self conscious training in a vest!


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Well the t-shirts I have are generally tight around the shoulder area and having pumped arms along with the combination of sweat as I bust my balls off whilst training, It's quite a difficult task yes.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

The amount of people who ask me does my picture have 3 arms haha, it's my m8 lying next to me with a black tank top on, it seems to be an illusion picture at a quick look hahah


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

NickDuffy said:


> The amount of people who ask me does my picture have 3 arms haha, it's my m8 lying next to me with a black tank top on, it seems to be an illusion picture at a quick look hahah


You take no notice mate, l think its very **** erotic, l dont think you have 3 arms !


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

NickDuffy said:


> The amount of people who ask me does my picture have 3 arms haha, it's my m8 lying next to me with a black tank top on, it seems to be an illusion picture at a quick look hahah


lying next to me/ me gently resting my head on his chest.... :whistling:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Sorry nick but it does look like something out of a gay porn scene


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey, that wasn't after a night out, pre drinks was a bottle of sambura, enough said lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2011)

I do because i'm well fit & i like to show off to all the ladies in the gym how sexy my body is, also my penis is quite small


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

NickDuffy said:


> Hey, that wasn't after a night out, pre drinks was a bottle of sambura, enough said lol


Was that Richie Sambura ??


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

NickDuffy said:


> Hey, that wasn't after a night out, pre drinks was a bottle of sambura, enough said lol


haha sambucca and poppers i bet :lol:


----------



## smiley_boy2501 (Apr 22, 2011)

misshayley said:


> This is an ego thing or do people generally train topless?


Ego. There's always one in each gym who takes the flexing a bit too far.

Although saying that, practising poses naked is fine.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

The only thing I use my **** hole for is going to the toilet and making people laugh in silent situations..


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

sounds like a right tosser... (just jealous)


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

It brought me some amusement anyway


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

sod that- i dont even train in a vest- the only time i ever strip off is pre contest to monitor progress in the mirror, if there are no full length ones in the changing rooms or at home. Only place i have seen people training topless is in tipton in Essex, theres a hard core gym there- wasnt that bothered though although i was a a bit penisy though. soon got over it.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeah i thought as much ive never seen anyone take there top off before just for a short amount of time, plain show off!


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Hardcore gyms then i think its acceptable especially if there practising poses between sets etc, but a commercial gym? total fcuking doosh.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

id rather him come talk to me instead of him just showing me what hes got under his shirt!


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

More than a poser....a proper [email protected]!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

no but i often train bottomless............burpees, star-jumps, lunges and SLDL.....very liberating


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Uriel said:


> no but i often train bottomless............burpees, star-jumps, lunges and SLDL.....very liberating


I now need thearapy...

That is singlely the most disturbing post l have ever read !


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Milky said:


> I know need thearapy...
> 
> That is singlely the most disturbing post l have ever read !


sometimes I pull my cheeks wide if i feel your eyes on me milky lol


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

there is some rards about!


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Hahah hayley, showing someone and talking to them is complete different ball games D


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Think that's weird?.. Breda trains with sunglasses just during squats..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat said:


> Think that's weird?.. Breda trains with sunglasses just during squats..


HEY !

Dont diss Breda or your getting negged to fu*k !!


----------



## motts3245 (Dec 20, 2011)

Wierdo!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

NickDuffy said:


> Hahah hayley, showing someone and talking to them is complete different ball games D


This is true, we were making eye contract and i gave him a little smile but still he looked like an idiot with his top off


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Are you nocarbs?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Well he obviously did what he intended as he got your attention and youve gone out of her way to start a thread with lots of views and comments lol

attention seeking ego lol

see it quite alot in our gym but it is hardcore and lots of competitor take tops off to check progress etc


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Fat said:


> Are you nocarbs?


eh?!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

When I was younger I went to a hardcore gym and there was an Italian bloke there who would train in his pink boxers and a vest...would never ask him to spot me on the bench that's for sure, on topic though never seen anyone do a session topless, just when posing down.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

empzb said:


> When I was younger I went to a hardcore gym and there was an Italian bloke there who would train in his pink boxers and a vest...would never ask him to spot me on the bench that's for sure, on topic though never seen anyone do a session topless, just when posing down.


There is one or two men at my gym with really small tight shorts on... you just wouldnt would you!


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

The staff in my gym do it when their boss aint around, [email protected] :whistling:


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

It's not on unless your a fitness model doing a cover shoot in a gym ... other wise cover it up dude !!!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Rusty_Mann said:


> It's not on unless your a fitness model doing a cover shoot in a gym ... other wise cover it up dude !!!


Its a distraction if anything! x


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I can only imagine that he was a tosser lol

Why train topless ffs?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I was unsure thats why i asked .. didnt think it was normal to train half naked!


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

I train topless and I'm a fat cnut.. Lucky for the public I have a home gym lol


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Fat said:


> Are you nocarbs?


hmmm, now you mention it :confused1:


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

Love to be able to train with my top off lol, but its not acceptable at the average gym that im a member at....


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

you get a funny look if you break a sweat there


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

misshayley said:


> I was unsure thats why i asked .. didnt think it was normal to train half naked!


Only time i am naked is in the Ladies locker room ... & Female's only Sauna room lol ... i tuck me meat between me legs and push me pecs together and a towel on me head ! works so far ... ( in the sauna no one can see you jerk off lol !! )


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Rusty_Mann said:


> Only time i am naked is in the Ladies locker room ... & Female's only Sauna room lol ... i tuck me meat between me legs and push me pecs together and a towel on me head ! works so far ... ( in the sauna no one can see you jerk off lol !! )


EWWWw VOMIT!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

guy was probably looking to impress you hayley...for me i usually wear vest, then tee on top then sweatshirt then hit the gym...keep them layers on to give me that bulk


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

misshayley said:


> EWWWw VOMIT!


LOl knew that would get ya !


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I've never seen anyone train topless...

Therefore it was definitely all for you  don't complain, just enjoy lol x x


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> I've never seen anyone train topless...
> 
> Therefore it was definitely all for you  don't complain, just enjoy lol x x


Ahhhh RXQueenie you just gotta ask i'd train topless for ya lol  ....


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Rusty_Mann said:


> Ahhhh RXQueenie you just gotta ask i'd train topless for ya lol  ....


So kind lol 

(FYI I won't train topless in return) x x


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

I love working out at home in the summer its pants only and winter I may sport some slacks! I even put a mirror infront of my power rack :-D Yeh Yeh I know but so what I look goooood 

Housemate thinks I'm mental though


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> So kind lol
> 
> (FYI I won't train topless in return) x x


That's ok you can train bottom less lol .... well i know the reply that's coming to that !!! lol ....


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> So kind lol
> 
> (FYI I won't train topless in return) x x


 Damn just as I was gonna....

never mind lol


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> I've never seen anyone train topless...
> 
> Therefore it was definitely all for you  don't complain, just enjoy lol x x


This is why i asked as ive never seen anyone do it before so wasnt sure , i was half looking at him thinking what an idiot but what a fit body, il have to see if he does it again wen i see him again there xx


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Rusty_Mann said:


> That's ok you can train bottom less lol .... well i know the reply that's coming to that !!! lol ....


Noooo.. My thighs should be covered at all times!! X x


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

Until i am happy with my body i would train with the light out lol .... sadly that's a bit of a health and safety issue !!!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I had this problem at the gym once but it was me training with my top off, some bastards secretly filmed me parking my car, eating my pre workout sandwich then walking to the gym but it hadnt opened yet so i decided to warm up outside and as it was a hot day i warm up with my shirt off....i was well ****ed off that they filmed me, i felt violated.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

misshayley said:


> This is why i asked as ive never seen anyone do it before so wasnt sure , i was half looking at him thinking what an idiot but what a fit body, il have to see if he does it again wen i see him again there xx


Boys... Such funny creatures  x x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> I had this problem at the gym once but it was me training with my top off, some bastards secretly filmed me parking my car, eating my pre workout sandwich then walking to the gym but it hadnt opened yet so i decided to warm up outside and as it was a hot day i warm up with my shirt off....i was well ****ed off that they filmed me, i felt violated.


Love it x


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

It depends what gym one is training at, depends on who is in the gym and depends on the reason for doing it.

In muscleworks gym... (no women allowed, men only gym)...if it is a quiet day (haha hardly ever! Its v busy there because such a well established gym), but let's say a quiet time of the day and is after the british title...there are a few professional photographers there taking photos for various magazines and publications along with some filming for workout dvd's etc.

Then you have 3-4 very good national amateur bodybuilders and even an ifbb pro who train topless for the shoot. Or just after they finish pumping up, take top off and start flexing in mirror...all done for the shoot. Also very motivational as well.

Of course, it can be more motivational. If i take my top off when im leading upto contest (but ussually after, as it generates a lot of staring and staring is the last thing i want in the weeks before a show, i just want head down and focus on training and diet with as little attention as possible). But it feels great...you get a big buzz and see your muscles working and sometimes of course there is attention envolved which feels good.

I must also stress that this is not in to try to 'attract women'...so if you happened to train in my gym and i was after a contest and had a photoshoot or something and did this, trust me, it would not be in any way to try and look 'cool' infront of girls to impress them...it would be for money, for a buzz to see myself pumped up whilst training and also for great photos. When i chat to women i wear nice clothes, nicely groomed and and talk to them ina more relaxing environment, rather than pumped up topless in a gym and prouncing around like a peac*ck (definately not cool)...that would be slightly neanderthol, let's be real about it lol.

Here... this is from two seperate photoshoots in gyms. I had no complaints at all, infact i had people crowding round to watch and also had one person come up and wanted me to train him regularly (im a personal trainer). As long as one conducts themselves in a pleasant manner and is tasteful and friendly to people, also if anyone is there who is likely to be offended by partial male nudity then top goes straight back on. (Let's say young girls in the gym of 16 years old, or a children's karate class in the studio going on and they can see me, then definately not topless infrfont of minors, or even with elderly men/women present then it's a no no as well).

All depends on the type of gym, the type of people in the gym, the location and how much you pay me  (the last bit a joke) haha.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

RXQueenie said:


> Boys... Such funny creatures  x x


How so?

Why funny if it is promotional work or paid modelling/photoshoot?

Depends on the context surely?

Ah... but i guess that's where you draw the line between boys and MEN haha


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I took my top off in the gym once but everyone tried to hang their coats on me.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Ha this is me training topless. I was at muscle beach Venice though so it's allowed !


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Britbb said:


> How so?
> 
> Why funny if it is promotional work or paid modelling/photoshoot?
> 
> ...


nice to see you posting again mate - hope you do a bit more and you are looking very good.

Of course in a BB gym in the season its common to see people take shirts off to check progress, dropping pants to pose legs...all part of the game.

going over to where a bird is training and taking your top off - well if it works for you, go for it lol.

I've had a few birds in different gyms suddenly need to do SLDL's "Right" in front of me in tight lycra pants......i often wonder if they are just more subtle than us...............or not pmsl


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

you should shock them and train with you top off, it would put them on the spot and they wouldn't know where to look and btw my gym is way to cold to train topless


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Britb

If l looked like you l would shop topless mate let alone train !!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Nickthegreek said:


> View attachment 70592
> Ha this is me training topless. I was at muscle beach Venice though so it's allowed !


you have thread ends hanging from your shorts ( oh no thats your leg sorry) !!!! :whistling:


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Pre-Contest in one of the side rooms at Tiny Toms Ministry Of Fitness in Bristol, I'll strip down to my boxers to practice posing in full length mirrors and occasionally remove my top to check cutting progress when fully pumped, again pre-contest, but i'd never ever dream of training topless - too much sweat would be left on everything - yuck!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Uriel said:


> nice to see you posting again mate - hope you do a bit more and you are looking very good.
> 
> Of course in a BB gym in the season its common to see people take shirts off to check progress, dropping pants to pose legs...all part of the game.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, decided to spend some more time on the forums for a while, picked up a slight injury so good to take my mind off of it.

I didn't read the whole comments, just what OP wrote, upon reflection, if this boy took his top off to train directly next to her, seems a bit stupid really lol. Obviously not for a photoshoot or for hardcore gym atmosphere, so was probably a primitive attempt to act like a peacock lol.

I wonder if he happened to be between ages 19-24, reasonable physique with slight muscular definition and relatively lean, definately not contest bodybuilder or over 27 years old... Just a prediction lol.

He probably would've had more luck politely saying 'hello, how are you, did you have a nice workout'. Lol.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Britbb said:


> How so?
> 
> Why funny if it is promotional work or paid modelling/photoshoot?
> 
> ...


Yes it does depend on the context, and as Hayley gathered, he wasnt doing it for any other reason than to impress her. That's what made this particular 'boy' funny. Sorry if i offended you x x


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

why train with your top off, makes no sense


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

he sounds like a freak to me.


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

top on boxershorts off,i like my tadger out when i work out!!!!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Britbb said:


> Thanks mate, decided to spend some more time on the forums for a while, picked up a slight injury so good to take my mind off of it.
> 
> I didn't read the whole comments, just what OP wrote, upon reflection, if this boy took his top off to train directly next to her, seems a bit stupid really lol. Obviously not for a photoshoot or for hardcore gym atmosphere, so was probably a primitive attempt to act like a peacock lol.
> 
> ...


He definitely would of had more luck if he had just said hello, and yeah he was around my age 25ish x


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Good to see you posting BritBB. When you next competing? Would be good to go up against you again to see if my adjustments made since the last comp have made any difference!


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

half of the dudes on here would train topless if it was allowed. I train at home so I can train with my shhhlong out if I wanted


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

misshayley said:


> He definitely would of had more luck if he had just said hello, and yeah he was around my age 25ish x


so my doing high side kicks in just my towel is probably a waist of time in my gym???

I'm 44 but in my defense, i have the genitals of a 12 year old boy so i balance up nicely?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Uriel said:


> so my doing high side kicks in just my towel is probably a waist of time in my gym???
> 
> I'm 44 but in my defense, i have the genitals of a 12 year old boy so i balance up nicely?


Ermm NO! x


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

misshayley said:


> Ermm NO! x


I get that a lot lol


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Happens in my gym a lot. So much that there's actually been signs put up 'can you please keep your tops on at the gym for health reasons'

It's hilarious if you ask me, totally unnecessary


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Uriel said:


> so my doing high side kicks in just my towel is probably a waist of time in my gym???
> 
> I'm 44 but in my defense, i have the genitals of a 12 year old boy so i balance up nicely?


A hand towel? x x


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> A hand towel? x x


yeah....I can hold a high side kick for ages like Bruce Lee pmsl....drink in the details lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Uriel said:


> yeah....I can hold a high side kick for ages like Bruce Lee pmsl....drink in the details lol


drink what?? lol, dirty git x x


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> drink what?? lol, dirty git x x


Better than doing hanging leg raises with his old man hanging out !!!

To be fair everyone in the gyms i go to is self concious they look but don't say a word would be nice if once a female who might be interested just struck up a convo and took it from there !!! ( It'll never happen though unless RXQueenie is in ny gym lol Rusty is smitten with RX's Profile pic lol NICE rack )


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> drink what?? lol, dirty git x x


Like a day old mouse having a stretch lol

View attachment 70615


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Happens all the time in my gym guys training with nothing but shorts and trainers on its not ego when bodybuilding if you see the muscle working or feel it you get a better mind muscle connection , plus its only skin ffs .

My old gym a guy used to shave his balls in the sauna with the water bucket for the stones now that's weird to watch tubes burn the back of ya throat to when they go on lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Uriel said:


> Like a day old mouse having a stretch lol
> 
> View attachment 70615


Omg thats just too funny  x x

@rusty there are worse things to be smitten with x x


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

> @rusty there are worse things to be smitten with x x


must a region thing me being a Surrey boy next door to a Sussex Lady ! :laugh:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Rusty_Mann said:


> must a region thing me being a Surrey boy next door to a Sussex Lady ! :laugh:


Surrey is not North West...? x x


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Surrey is not North West...? x x


lol lost you already i'm from Surrey ... just live ooop north now...


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Rusty_Mann said:


> lol lost you already i'm from Surrey ... just live ooop north now...


Ohhh i seeeee.... Don't they talk funny up there though?  x x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

if i had a very good body i would be training with my top off fcuk it why not lol !!!

but i dont have so i wont do !!!


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Ohhh i seeeee.... Don't they talk funny up there though?  x x


Aye sure do Pet  ( am fluent in Manc, Wiganease and i'm learning Scouse ) according to Northerners i work with i am a Cockeny ... ha ha


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

flinty90 said:


> if i had a very good body i would be training with my top off fcuk it why not lol !!!
> 
> but i dont have so i wont do !!!


Flinty wheres your pic? x x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Flinty wheres your pic? x x


its gone babe ... not showing one now until im ripped to shreds lol !!!! so possibly never again hahaha !!!


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

Right i'm off to the gym ... i'm going to let it all hang out at the DW and get banned or get laid or BOTH !!! lol

:ban:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Rusty_Mann said:


> Right i'm off to the gym ... i'm going to let it all hang out at the DW and get banned or get laid or BOTH !!! lol
> 
> :ban:


haha enjoy!

@flinty, aw, i miss your face  x x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> haha enjoy!
> 
> @flinty, aw, i miss your face  x x


whats up kids messing around near fireplace since my pics gone lol....

i will pm you one personally ok babe lol.. use it as your screensaver hahahaha XX(just like your breasts are my screensaver lol) and my dreams, and my imagination material haha


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

flinty90 said:


> whats up kids messing around near fireplace since my pics gone lol....
> 
> i will pm you one personally ok babe lol.. use it as your screensaver hahahaha XX(just like your breasts are my screensaver lol) and my dreams, and my imagination material haha


if i use it as a screensaver, it will come up massive. is that your intention mr flinty? x x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> if i use it as a screensaver, it will come up massive. is that your intention mr flinty? x x


Indeed babe lol X


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

ewen said:


> Happens all the time in my gym guys training with nothing but shorts and trainers on its not ego when bodybuilding if you see the muscle working or feel it you get a better mind muscle connection , plus its only skin ffs .
> 
> My old gym a guy used to shave his balls in the sauna with the water bucket for the stones now that's weird to watch tubes burn the back of ya throat to when they go on lol


I've just been a little bit sick in my mouth.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

i like how most are saying what a c0ck the lad is and why do this or that but the fact ofthe matter is...........it worked

he took his shirt of to get missh to look over / see if she would look. and she did she said he had a good body so weather he was doing it to boost his ego , or maybe he was using as the 1st step to talking to her if he sees her again . who knows??

heres a question for u tho missh u said he had a good body and that was the best bit about him.

so if he hadnt have took his top off and would have come talking to you would u still be as interested??

or would u be more interested now u have seen his body to talk to him ??


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Good to see you posting BritBB. When you next competing? Would be good to go up against you again to see if my adjustments made since the last comp have made any difference!


Hey bud, hope you had a nice Christmas, how are you?

Not sure when I'm competing again but hopefully next year at some stage. I won't be in the under 100's though, but if your in supers as well then I will let you know and we can go head to head again  I'd better get training again lol, been out for 4 weeks with a stupid injury


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> i like how most are saying what a c0ck the lad is and why do this or that but the fact ofthe matter is...........it worked
> 
> he took his shirt of to get missh to look over / see if she would look. and she did she said he had a good body so weather he was doing it to boost his ego , or maybe he was using as the 1st step to talking to her if he sees her again . who knows??
> 
> ...


She will get back to you mate after she has got out of bed with him lmfao X


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> She will get back to you mate after she has got out of bed with him lmfao X


she just txt saying she was that disgusted with him prancing about with no top on trying to show off she was that turned off by it...........................

.......................she only let him do her twice


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Haha shut it u lot!

His body had my attracting more than his face but in a different setting (if I seen him in normal dress) I'd prob still be interested he was hot either way but his body had my attraction more


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Haha shut it u lot!
> 
> His body had my attracting more than his face but in a different setting (if I seen him in normal dress) I'd prob still be interested he was hot either way but his body had my attraction more


he didnt have a green head did he ????


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> Errrm no??!
> 
> he didnt have a green head did he ????


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Haha shut it u lot!
> 
> His body had my attracting more than his face but in a different setting (if I seen him in normal dress) I'd prob still be interested he was hot either way but his body had my attraction more


theres ur answer do why he did it then if he knows he isnt to blessed in the looks dept but knows his body is his best feature thenwhats he going to go with .....

he whips his top of cause he doesnt know if u like muscles gives u a sly look... u look back give him a smile he knows ur into it .

he isnt going to wonder straight over cause u go in a bit and he doesnt want to seem too keen so he goes back to the other room

but he knows for future ur interested


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

cool i was just checking that wasnt him ur sitting on in ur new avi ;-) hahaha


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

RXQueenie said:


> Yes it does depend on the context, and as Hayley gathered, he wasnt doing it for any other reason than to impress her. That's what made this particular 'boy' funny. Sorry if i offended you x x


No problemo, you didn't offend me 

The young guy with his top off was probably strutting around like a peac.ck topless for that reason, easiest way to tell is if he does the same thing when the gym is quiet but no women around.

If anyone feels offended by the sight of a partially nude man they can complain to gym management because most gyms have a policy of clothing must be worn at all times on the gym floor. Also best not go to any bodybuilding shows because theyll probably have a heart attack with the male physiques on display, it will be extremely disturbing for them, petitioning to the local council and even government, perhaps European court of human rights to have bodybuilding shows banned from the uk because they find the partially nude male physiques terribly intimidating.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> theres ur answer do why he did it then if he knows he isnt to blessed in the looks dept but knows his body is his best feature thenwhats he going to go with .....
> 
> he whips his top of cause he doesnt know if u like muscles gives u a sly look... u look back give him a smile he knows ur into it .
> 
> ...


Would u do this tho to try and impress a girl?? I think it's silly lol

.. But yeah we exchanged a couple of smiles iv seen him there a few times but never really took much notice until yesterday x


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

usernameneeded said:


> theres ur answer do why he did it then if he knows he isnt to blessed in the looks dept but knows his body is his best feature thenwhats he going to go with .....
> 
> he whips his top of cause he doesnt know if u like muscles gives u a sly look... u look back give him a smile he knows ur into it .
> 
> ...


Is this really what some guys do in a gym, how they think? Youd think they'd leave it till after the gym or in a bar or start conversation and then offer to swap numbers etc.

Cringeworthy, but I'm not suprised.

It's the difference between a bodybuilder and someone 'doin it for da ladeez' (not that there is anything wrong with that I suppose, everyone has different goals.)


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Would u do this tho to try and impress a girl?? I think it's silly lol
> 
> .. But yeah we exchanged a couple of smiles iv seen him there a few times but never really took much notice until yesterday x


i prob wouldnt ....well defo wouldnt cause there basicly no women were i train

but id train with no top on it i thought it wouldnt bother people, and when training with a mate in summer i did

but weather u think its silly or not . he did what he wanted ! he could like and maybe he has trie looking at u b4 or giving u a cheeky smile but u have never noticed ?

but as u say he took his top of and u have noticed him now because he did what he did

if u would have come on here and said there was this lad in the gym i thought he was ok when i seen him b4 but today he took his top of and tried being c0cky and has ruined his chances ...what a d1ck . that would have been a diff thread so ive got to give him props for what he did.

so yeah maye after thinking about it i will haha


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Britbb said:


> Is this really what some guys do in a gym, how they think? Youd think they'd leave it till after the gym or in a bar or start conversation and then offer to swap numbers etc.
> 
> Cringeworthy, but I'm not suprised.
> 
> It's the difference between a bodybuilder and someone 'doin it for da ladeez' (not that there is anything wrong with that I suppose, everyone has different goals.)


yeah but if he doesnt know if hayley liked him or was interested why risk getting turned down or going talking to her and get blown out cause he went over , and ok say he waited till she has finshed training then goes over and asks her for her number ect ,then she posts on here. he would have got the same amount of abuse for "trying to pull in the gym"

yeah prob not the best thing to be doing but she wasnt offended and he had his vest of for 5-10 mins whats the big deal ??

yeah not everyone who goes the gym is or wants to be a bodybuilder , same as someone saying when they do photoshoots in the gym ...look at them if they want to be "models" they should do it in a studio and not a gym...i come here to run thats the diff between runners and them fools.

like u say everyone has diff goals or ideas if he didnt interupt her training or offend her he hasnt done anything wrong and has got himself noticed


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

misshayley said:


> Okay so ive been gym today and there was this one guy who came over to the mats where I was doing some
> 
> Floor work (i was the only person in the area) He took this top off and started doing some free weights..
> 
> ...


i topless train but i train at home and no-one can see the gut

maybe you should try it and see if he can take his eyes off you? if he can you're not training hard enough


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have yet to train in a gym where someone trains with no top on that has a decent physique......


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Definitely think u lot are reading to much into it he prob just wanted to check himself out In the Mirror and wanted an ego boost!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

was there a reply with that hayley ?? its only showing 2 quotes


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

If i could in my gym i would.

Ive trained in my friends home gym without a shirt on and when you see your muscles moving, tenseing and pulling weight it motivates me.

Also my gym is hot since the freeweights are in a basement and there is crappy ventilation, smells like sweat and blood down there lol.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> was there a reply with that hayley ?? its only showing 2 quotes


Yea sorry on my phone.. Definitely reading too much into it lol but it made me smile..

Question is tho boys would u do this to show off to a girl at the gym??


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

misshayley said:


> Yea sorry on my phone.. Definitely reading too much into it lol but it made me smile..
> 
> Question is tho boys would u do this to show off to a girl at the gym??


No I would just make conversation if I thought someone was hot. No need for showing off.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

My gym is boiling 24.7 so I can see why people do it in mine sometimes, but also most of them are big headed cnuts


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Yea sorry on my phone.. Definitely reading too much into it lol but it made me smile..
> 
> Question is tho boys would u do this to show off to a girl at the gym??


i think the honest answer (which most wont give) is that if u thought it increased ur chances , then u would.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> i think the honest answer (which most wont give) is that if u thought it increased ur chances , then u would.


Actually i reckon most men would do this if they think its going to get them laid


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

misshayley said:


> Actually i reckon most men would do this if they think its going to get them laid


bullsh1t....i would never make a cnut of myself for a bit of fanny lol

I like fuking as much as anyone and more than most but i'm not a pr1ck lol

don't go believing the hype of being a bird on the UKM meat market lol - 50% of humans off here are birds lol - you aint that rare


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Actually i reckon most men would do this if they think its going to get them laid


i mean come on who wouldnt ??? haha

its like if women thought a bit of boob would get them anything they wanted they would all be wearing push up bras.............. oh wait a min


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Uriel said:


> bullsh1t....i would never make a cnut of myself for a bit of fanny lol


u mean u do it for fcuk all uri ???


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

usernameneeded said:


> i think the honest answer (which most wont give) is that if u thought it increased ur chances , then u would.


But why would someone even be thinking about 'increasing their chances'? Or thinking about pulling women on te gym floor?

Guess its commonplace, people go to the gym and go through the motions on the gym floor every week and try and pull, often seems to be like that in some of the gay gyms where I have to work, a 'cruising atmosphere' that gets on my nerves!

Guess that commercial regular gyms have the 'cruising' atmosphere as well.

Gym = training. Workout = never disturbed!

Depends on how seriously people take their training and for what reasons they are in a gym. If its for 'cruising', as this guy was... Then he took his top off to try and increase his chances of pulling the girl next to him in the gym.

Could've been easier to just put some topless pics on Facebook and chat to girls that way, hahaha


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

usernameneeded said:


> u mean u do it for fcuk all uri ???


i'm not the one with a minge on my chin pmsl


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Chin warmers are good for storing food that you couldnt finish. Top the calories up where ever then


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Uriel said:


> i'm not the one with a minge on my chin pmsl


i thought u wanted a minge on ur chin??


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Uriel said:


> bullsh1t....i would never make a cnut of myself for a bit of fanny lol
> 
> I like fuking as much as anyone and more than most but i'm not a pr1ck lol
> 
> don't go believing the hype of being a bird on the UKM meat market lol - 50% of humans off here are birds lol - you aint that rare


Hello testosterone...!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Britbb said:


> But why would someone even be thinking about 'increasing their chances'? Or thinking about pulling women on te gym floor?
> 
> Guess its commonplace, people go to the gym and go through the motions on the gym floor every week and try and pull, often seems to be like that in some of the gay gyms where I have to work, a 'cruising atmosphere' that gets on my nerves!
> 
> ...


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Uriel said:


> bullsh1t....i would never make a cnut of myself for a bit of fanny lol
> 
> I like fuking as much as anyone and more than most but i'm not a pr1ck lol
> 
> don't go believing the hype of being a bird on the UKM meat market lol - 50% of humans off here are birds lol - you aint that rare


Actually you must be one of the "rare" ones that doesnt think about their ego all the time, try and impress woman, cheat and who is a player! ur mrs much be a lucky lady  x


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

misshayley said:


> ur mrs much be a lucky lady  x


she is - I left her LMFAO!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

He's probably got a mrs at home and doing it to boost his ego!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

misshayley said:


> He's probably got a mrs at home and doing it to boost his ego!


I wouldn't know.....i'm a different generation anyway......

I'm old enough to be you handsome tonk older brother pmsl


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Uriel said:


> I wouldn't know.....i'm a different generation anyway......
> 
> I'm old enough to be you handsome tonk older brother pmsl


I love predictive text


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

chilli said:


> I love predictive text


lol - you mean "predictable" text lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> i have yet to train in a gym where someone trains with no top on that has a decent physique......


dont put yourself down mate ( we know you train by yourself at home ) PMSL !!!


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Should go up to him and ask 'Have you always train with you're top off or only when you're ego developed when you actually had muscle on you.' haha


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

NickDuffy said:


> Should go up to him and ask 'Have you always train with you're top off or only when you're ego developed when you actually had muscle on you.' haha


OR

View attachment 70641


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

so......

View attachment 70642


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

put this on bro

View attachment 70643


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

Uriel is so fecking funny ... what else can he come up with that we can market as a hoodie or t-shirt or beanie !! ...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Rusty_Mann said:


> Uriel is so fecking funny ... what else can he come up with that we can market as a hoodie or t-shirt or beanie !! ...


well i have this mug at home but wouldnt want anyone else having one to be fair


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> well i have this mug at home but wouldnt want anyone else having one to be fair


LOL


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> you have thread ends hanging from your shorts ( oh no thats your leg sorry) !!!! :whistling:


To be fair i was skinny at that time as just did a 12+ week cut for holiday and was ketoing. Was also natty . Comments like these also just give me more motivation to be better ! Thanks !


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Nickthegreek said:


> To be fair i was skinny at that time as just did a 12+ week cut for holiday and was ketoing. Was also natty . Comments like these also just give me more motivation to be better ! Thanks !


yeah thats what i did it for mate lol...

now get to gym you skinny cnut XX


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> yeah thats what i did it for mate lol...
> 
> now get to gym you skinny cnut XX


Ha ha so true i'm a skinny lazy mo fo with a **** diet who needs to put in hours of ball busting workouts to get myself into a respectable state!!!

Actually planning on prioritising my legs like quad day and ham days working legs twice a week, Starting this real soon .

Yep that's one of my goals for 2012 to bring up them legs yeah boy!!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Nickthegreek said:


> Ha ha so true i'm a skinny lazy mo fo with a **** diet who needs to put in hours of ball busting workouts to get myself into a respectable state!!!


Mate you have done fcukin amazing things last year or so... you will p1ss anything you put your mind too brother im sure of it !!!!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Ah ha he's here ! Shall see if he gets his kit off again lol


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Funny thread, hope he talks to you today, budding romance if I'm not mistaken


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Haha well he came and sat nx to me on the bikes but I only had a minute left !


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

You don't like Take That do you

It only takes a minute girl, to fall in love


----------



## Yorkie Dave (Oct 11, 2011)

Topless?


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

misshayley said:


> Haha well he came and sat nx to me on the bikes but I only had a minute left !


And you didn't strike up a convo ? ... Should of just said oi oi savaloy


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Haha no not topless , there is quite a lot of us in tomorrow so if he did he'd look a tit


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

But on second impressions he is pretty hot but still No!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Rusty_Mann said:


> And you didn't strike up a convo ? ... Should of just said oi oi savaloy


Nope , i did what i needed to do and left the area  x


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Next time he comes over and takes his top of let an almighty fart off, that should let him know where you stand..


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Milky said:


> Next time he comes over and takes his top of let an almighty fart off, that should let him know where you stand..


I am a lady i would never do this


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

misshayley said:


> I am a lady i would never do this


He will respect you if you do..... trust me.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

but im not interested so no respect needed  x


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Milky said:


> He will respect you if you do..... trust me.


i dont know what your wife's been telling you bro lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Uriel said:


> i dont know what your wife's been telling you bro lol


Shush you, she's falling for it :whistling:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Milky said:


> Shush you, she's falling for it :whistling:


anyway - with your lovely wifes fantastic bossoms..i'd forgive her if she did a jobbie on my laptop lol


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I find training with no top helps, but I only do it at home. In the gm it would simply come across as showing off until they saw how dodgy my shape is and then they would say "how can that short fatty lift that?!?"

My opinion is "fcku them" if training with no top helps, do it.


----------



## Vitaplex (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## Miracle-Man (Jul 20, 2011)

There's a pool abd mixed sauna at my gym, so u can just go topless (male) in there. Show the girlies ur pecs n abs.

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.432679,-0.125130


----------

